# Depersonalization vs. Meditation?



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a wierd thought this morning and I would like to share. When I opened my eyes this morning, I just layed there for a few minutes. Then I "tapped" into my dp (not sure why, probably checking to see if it's still there) and experienced this. It really felt like I left my body for a few short moments. Almost like my body was empty of me and that my body was just a body, without me in it. I got scared and panic a little but then returned to mindfulness, the here and now. I still have dp but sometimes I can increase dp by going there intentionally.

Anyways, my thoughts were that we definately have a spirit inside our bodies. Because of this experience, I truly believe we live on after we die. I think dp gives us evidence of this. "I" am not my body. My spirit/ soul is not my body. I believe that when we die we leave our bodies for good but are still existing. This discovery is both enlightening and frightening. Why am I so frightened?? My goal for this dp, is to reconnect "me" with my body.

Don;t people who meditate try to "leave" there bodies? Why is it so scary for us??? Any thoughts??


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think we don't like what we encounter when we go into our bodies so we try to escape


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

DP/DR is often described as a constant state of meditation. Not always feels like it, but sometimes. And meditation is to connect with consciousness. Of 'course people use it for various of things.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like you might be describing something related to astral projection:

Astral projection (or astral travel) is an interpretation of any form of out-of-body experience (OBE) that assumes the existence of an "astral body" (or spirit) separate from the physical body and capable of traveling outside it. Astral projection or travel denotes the astral body leaving the physical body to travel in the astral plane.

I've had experience with this several times in my life rather arbitrarily outside of my control. Three were extremely visual lucid experiences almost double the clarity of a normal lucid dream. Every one of them began the same experiences I've never had with any previous dream experience, including:
- hearing rushing wind all around me
- seeing a massive blur or motion and light (light travel?) feeling as if I were a speeding bullet traveling to a distant location.
- a clear and strong feeling of having left the body, so much to the extent of feeling uneasy about how real it actually is.

Then every one of them always ended the same way too:
- feeling like I was being sprung back in light speed.
- slamming into my body. Everytime, it was this big shock and I awoke immediately, jumping out of the bed onto my feet fully awake.

Two involved travel to a distant location and the other involved basically falling through my bed, seeing a glimpse of my physical body in the process, hearing the breath pull farther away and suddenly being downstairs. Still don't know if it was real or lucid, but it was pretty crazy seeing the cats walking around while they couldn't even see me no matter how much I tried to get their attention. Crazy stuff.

Besides these 3 significant and long lucid experiences, there were 10 minor experiences as well that didn't last very long, along with an experience with sleep paralysis.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Scared&Confused said:


> I had a wierd thought this morning and I would like to share. When I opened my eyes this morning, I just layed there for a few minutes. Then I "tapped" into my dp (not sure why, probably checking to see if it's still there) and experienced this. It really felt like I left my body for a few short moments. Almost like my body was empty of me and that my body was just a body, without me in it. I got scared and panic a little but then returned to mindfulness, the here and now. I still have dp but sometimes I can increase dp by going there intentionally.
> 
> Anyways, my thoughts were that we definately have a spirit inside our bodies. Because of this experience, I truly believe we live on after we die. I think dp gives us evidence of this. "I" am not my body. My spirit/ soul is not my body. I believe that when we die we leave our bodies for good but are still existing. This discovery is both enlightening and frightening. Why am I so frightened?? My goal for this dp, is to reconnect "me" with my body.
> 
> Don;t people who meditate try to "leave" there bodies? Why is it so scary for us??? Any thoughts??


http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20742-dissociation-the-soulspirit/


----------

